# BEWARE OF M&M CUSTOMS IN RIALTO, CA



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

BEWARE OF M&M CUSTOMS IN RIALTO. THIS GUY, THE GREAT *"MARIO MARTINEZ", *EX OWNER OF *"LEATHAL WEAPON" AND TWO TIME WINNER OF LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR,* IS NOT A MAN OF HIS WORD BUT A F$$KEN SCAM ARTIST. THIS GUY TOOK ME FOR $3,500 AND DID'NT FINISH 2 OF MY RIDES. NOT ONLY DID HE NOT FINISH BUT I PAID HIM FULL FOR ONE OF MY CARS. I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR ABOUT 7 MONTHS NOW TO GET SOME CASH AND NOT EVEN A F$$KEN DIME HE'S PRODUCE. BEWARE OF THIS SCUM BAG.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> BEWARE OF M&M CUSTOMS IN RIALTO. THIS GUY, THE GREAT *"MARIO MARTINEZ", *EX OWNER OF *"LEATHAL WEAPON" AND TWO TIME WINNER OF LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR,* IS NOT A MAN OF HIS WORD BUT A F$$KEN SCAM ARTIST. THIS GUY TOOK ME FOR $3,500 AND DID'NT FINISH 2 OF MY RIDES. NOT ONLY DID HE NOT FINISH BUT I PAID HIM FULL FOR ONE OF MY CARS. I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR ABOUT 7 MONTHS NOW TO GET SOME CASH AND NOT EVEN A F$$KEN DIME HE'S PRODUCE. BEWARE OF THIS SCUM BAG.


7 months, you have atleast 2 more years to go. And highly doubt you'll get your money back :shocked:


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)

Repeat of what he did in the 90's!! Good luck to everybody that has to deal with him!!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

panther67 said:


> Repeat of what he did in the 90's!! Good luck to everybody that has to deal with him!!


hno:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Like this guy ^^^^


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

And this guy ^^^^^


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

A&W said:


> And this guy ^^^^^


:run:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

ALL I KNOW IS HE GIVES FOLKS UNREALISTIC PRICES FOR A COMPLETE RESTO, GETS THAT DEPOSIT, AND 9 MONTHS LATER... CHEAP TURNED OUT TO BE EXPENSIVE... REALITY IS HE HAS A FULL YARD, WHY IN THE HELL DO FOLKS STILL LEAVE THEIR RIDES??? IF IT SOUNDS TO GOOD TOO BE TRUE, THAN MAYBE THE CUSTOMER SHOULD CHECK THEMSELVES FOR SEEING ALL THE RED FLAGS AND STILL DROPPING OFF THEIR RIDES... WE HAVE 2 RIDES THAT WHERE PULLED FROM HERE... SO YOU GUYS ARE NOT THE FIRST OR THE LAST...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> ALL I KNOW IS HE GIVES FOLKS UNREALISTIC PRICES FOR A COMPLETE RESTO, GETS THAT DEPOSIT, AND 9 MONTHS LATER... CHEAP TURNED OUT TO BE EXPENSIVE... REALITY IS HE HAS A FULL YARD, WHY IN THE HELL DO FOLKS STILL LEAVE THEIR RIDES??? IF IT SOUNDS TO GOOD TOO BE TRUE, THAN MAYBE THE CUSTOMER SHOULD CHECK THEMSELVES FOR SEEING ALL THE RED FLAGS AND STILL DROPPING OFF THEIR RIDES... WE HAVE 2 RIDES THAT WHERE PULLED FROM HERE... SO YOU GUYS ARE NOT THE FIRST OR THE LAST...


:werd: did you guys get any cash back?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

A&W said:


> :werd: did you guys get any cash back?


OH THEY AREN'T OUR RIDES THAT WHERE PULLED HOMIE, THEY ARE CUSTOMERS RIDES, A 49 PICK UP AND A 64 CONVERTIBLE, AND I DOUT EITHER ONE GOT ANY FUNDS BACK... THAT'S WHY I SAID CHEAP TURNED OUT TO BE EXPENSIVE...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Good looking out, good info


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> Good looking out, good info


:yessad:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

It that the shop on foothill by the stater bros


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

fuck that :machinegun:


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Damn homie that sum shit that mutha fucker would meet all the homies


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)

R_Cisco_O said:


> It that the shop on foothill by the stater bros


yeeeeeep!! thats the one.. beware everybody!!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

My rides been there since febuary, he dosent wanna do lowrider paint jobs anymore...he says he's making more money doing insurance work


----------



## Classic Car Refinishers (Jul 27, 2011)

We hear about shops like that all the time, how people get burned for there money and are left with a bigger mess then they stated with, it does make it hard for the honest shops that are here to work and help our customers. Not too many out there, but there are some. I'm located in Rialto, and ive put a few of our ad's on Layitlow, and have gotten a few customers from here, everyone is welcome at our shop, we are family owned and operated, and we are not here to burn anyone. we give our word, and our work speaks for itself. I would love to help anyone with there projects, you can call me at (760) 713-9510 ask for Ronnie. 
*Classic Car Refinishers
2273 S. Vista Ave
Rialto, CA 92316*


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> My rides been there since febuary, he dosent wanna do lowrider paint jobs anymore...he says he's making more money doing insurance work


thats only 9 months, theres cars that have been there for yrs!!! good luck


----------



## Dsmallz (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr Big Happy, that dude aint ever guna do your car. go get your car outta there NOW and bring it Ronnie. Everyday he's hustlin!


----------



## Classic Car Refinishers (Jul 27, 2011)

I have pics of our work on here so you can see they type of work we do, it should be under Classic Car Refinishers.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

any Kandy jobs?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

This is my ride in Feb. 







This is my ride now







But at least he painted my door jams and trunk


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> This is my ride in Feb.
> View attachment 400598
> 
> This is my ride now
> ...


And it will stay like that for sometime, look at the rest of the cars. They all have the jams done, but thats it


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> This is my ride in Feb.
> View attachment 400598
> 
> This is my ride now
> ...


Oh yeah I saw it last time I went over the summer, I remembered liking the color :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

Are they in azusa,ca now or is it a different company


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

is he still
rollin with the klique car club


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

McBain said:


> is he still
> rollin with the klique car club


:nono:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

A&W said:


> :nono:


I thought he was...he keeps telling me to roll with them


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I thought he was...he keeps telling me to roll with them


:nono:


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

miren mis chavos por favor ya vajense de la nuve dejen de sonar.instead do your self a favor vallan a ver si ya puso la marrana despierten,morros


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

osegura said:


> miren mis chavos por favor ya vajense de la nuve dejen de sonar.instead do your self a favor vallan a ver si ya puso la marrana despierten,morros


Portate bien Oscarin. Hahahahaaha


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Well my big homie still has his 65 chevelle SS there, its going around 3 years and every week he tells him next week. I haven't received a dime from that scum bag and I'm debating on perusing legal actions or just call it a lost, 5K down the drain.:machinegun: :tears:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Dang That Sucks...


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

FUCK that bro dont take that loss


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

lkojoe said:


> Well my big homie still has his 65 chevelle SS there, its going around 3 years and every week he tells him next week. I haven't received a dime from that scum bag and I'm debating on perusing legal actions or just call it a lost, 5K down the drain.:machinegun: :tears:


Just keep pushing him, I was there last thursday and a couple of guys that were on the same boat showed up..one guy had his ride there 9 months and the other 7 yrs...my rides been there a year but I live close by so I try to stop by twice a week, hes making progress on the ride, slow progress but progress...if worst comes to worst take him to court, im sure you'll find a good amount of people to back u up...but i heard he aint doing that good so good luck getting money out of him


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah I know. I think I'm going to file soon. I heard a couple of people already took him to court but don't know of the out come.


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

lkojoe said:


> Well my big homie still has his 65 chevelle SS there, its going around 3 years and every week he tells him next week. I haven't received a dime from that scum bag and I'm debating on perusing legal actions or just call it a lost, 5K down the drain.:machinegun: :tears:


damn A that sucks. Dont take that as a loss bro that's 5 grand. That's y fuck heads like that come up cause people jus let it go. A homie slap a lien on that muther fucker. Dont let it go good luck to u bro


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

*huh*

how is he still in business, must have a collection of cars there and fools still taking their cars there 7 years come on you dumb ass 7 mos and i would be burning the place down


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Have to be careful of what we say around here homie...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## martinmendez (Jan 8, 2011)

What is it about our own people fucking us .... Just like that scum bad JOHNNY DELGADO from HH desings in L A .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup. We try to stick together but its our own people that fucks us.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

X2...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ANYONE OUT THIER THAT GOT SCAM BY THIS FOOL HIT ME UP I'M A PAINTER MAYBE I CAN HELP FINISH YOUR RIDE FOR A CHEAP PRICE I RATHER HELP OUR RAZA REPRESENT LOWRIDING ON THE STREET AND LET THE WORLD SEE OUR RAZA IN A POSITIVE WAY THAN LET PUNK ASS PEOPLE TAKE ADVANTAGE OF US ,I GOT INTO PAINTING FOR SOMEONE LIKE THIS VATO


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

People like CHEF is what we need, that are willing to clean shit up from the fuck ups out there. This is why the game is still going strong.


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

well be aware of another shop m&m kustoms in azusa california. his name is marcos and he is the same as mario. they are full of shit.my car sat there for 5 months untouched and i said forget it and got it picked up. then there is stuff missing from the car including a motor from the pump. must be the dam shop name (M&M) lol


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Sad to say I know of some guy his car has been at Mario's shop for 5 years now


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for the word, it looks like a messy place. thats enough for me to turn away. i have a friend that paints out in san bernardino. he is bad ass. i will post pics of my car next week when it is done and his number.


----------



## doggystyle (Jul 27, 2010)

I got a 83 cutlass needs paint located in la hook me up w a # I'll send a pic


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R_Cisco_O said:


> It that the shop on foothill by the stater bros


my tia lives right around the corner from there next time I go ima roll by this shop


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Classic Car Refinishers said:


> We hear about shops like that all the time, how people get burned for there money and are left with a bigger mess then they stated with, it does make it hard for the honest shops that are here to work and help our customers. Not too many out there, but there are some. I'm located in Rialto, and ive put a few of our ad's on Layitlow, and have gotten a few customers from here, everyone is welcome at our shop, we are family owned and operated, and we are not here to burn anyone. we give our word, and our work speaks for itself. I would love to help anyone with there projects, you can call me at (760) 713-9510 ask for Ronnie.
> *Classic Car Refinishers
> 2273 S. Vista Ave
> Rialto, CA 92316*


did you have the old euro of the year a few years back


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Is this guy still there. I haven't gone through since gas prices went up... probably just a waste of time anyways.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsdown:...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> Is this guy still there. I haven't gone through since gas prices went up... probably just a waste of time anyways.


:yes:


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Well i went the other day to see what type of mess he was in, he offered to repaint my car a base/clear and give me some cash to squar things up. He says he is doing much better $$$$ wise and has alot of insurance work that is bringing in $$$. What do you guys think, should I do it?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

By reading this topic I would just take the money he is offering and my car and go somewhere else, cause seems like u give him another chance it's gonna start all over again and be right back at the start of this topic,


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> Well i went the other day to see what type of mess he was in, he offered to repaint my car a base/clear and give me some cash to squar things up. He says he is doing much better $$$$ wise and has alot of insurance work that is bringing in $$$. What do you guys think, should I do it?


Don't do it!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

lkojoe said:


> Well i went the other day to see what type of mess he was in, he offered to repaint my car a base/clear and give me some cash to squar things up. He says he is doing much better $$$$ wise and has alot of insurance work that is bringing in $$$. What do you guys think, should I do it?


BRING IT TO ME. IM IN COSTA MESA.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

A&W said:


> Don't do it!


Any word on your six fo? hno:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Any word on rex's doghouse? hno:


Fixt :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is a little trick I use before I drop off a car at a body shop. It takes me about 2 months before I drop it off. I go by every friday for two months, usually fridays are the days that cars are done and owners pick them up [most shops]. If I dont see progress on cars or cars coming and going, and the same shit is there week after week, find a new shop. This works too for automotive/mechanic shops.


----------



## infoleather (Aug 31, 2012)

They are the customers of game consoles, A 49 and 64 convertible PICK UP, I DOUT any one have any funds back.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

I will be giving this guy a surprise visit soon 
hno:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

blackcherry 84 said:


> Fixt :thumbsup:


:facepalm:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

A&W said:


> I will be giving this guy a surprise visit soon
> hno:


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like he needs a good oldschool ass kicking.........


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

Is this m&m hydraulics that once used to be in gardena and moved to Ontario???

I used to go to m&m's in gardena untill they moved. I just did business with Homies from paramount if you want good fast work hit them up there always busy but theyll get your ride in and out i had a partial frame wrap done new cylinders new O rings all around reinforced 1/4 panels new dump and drive shaft rebalance with new seals and a slip yoke oh and new engine wiring harness all in less than a week. Price was reasonable work was reosanble with the fast time minor touch ups were done once i got it back home.

Homies Hydraulics
7625 Rosecrans Ave in paramount
562-633-1587 talk to Vince tell him Alex wit the black n white 63 recommended you trough lay it low

I wonder if this is the same m&m's im thinkin off???


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Well he painted one of my cars but still ows me cash. Going to take him my other one that just needs to be painted. Lets c how things turn out.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

THIS GUY GOT ME FOR 10GS BACK IN 91 WHEN HIM AND HIS DAD HAD THE SHOP TOGETHER ON VALLEY BLVD MY 70 MONTE CARLO WENT IN THE SAME TIME PROJECT 64 FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WENT IN THE SHOP THIS FUCKER IS TO MUCH IT ALL ENDED UP GOT MY CAR BACK STRIPED I MEAN BODY NO DOORS FRONT CLIP TRUNK OR MY CHROME UNDER CARAGE HE LOST THE SHOP LOST HIS HOUSE DIDNT GET SHIT BACK THATS A TRUE FUCKING STORY


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

big al 54 said:


> THIS GUY GOT ME FOR 10GS BACK IN 91 WHEN HIM AND HIS DAD HAD THE SHOP TOGETHER ON VALLEY BLVD MY 70 MONTE CARLO WENT IN THE SAME TIME PROJECT 64 FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WENT IN THE SHOP THIS FUCKER IS TO MUCH IT ALL ENDED UP GOT MY CAR BACK STRIPED I MEAN BODY NO DOORS FRONT CLIP TRUNK OR MY CHROME UNDER CARAGE HE LOST THE SHOP LOST HIS HOUSE DIDNT GET SHIT BACK THATS A TRUE FUCKING STORY


:wow:


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

IKOJOE, you talk game on this guy and now you say you are still doing business with him? get your money and run! If you dont run and get burned dont get on the site and complain... Good luck.


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, but id rather get something worked out, even after 2 years then not getting nothing...... Yeah I said beware, so people wont take there cars to him and not get f####k over like a lot of people has.


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

hey bro i was in the exact same spot take the money and your car while it is still intack every one was telling me to take him to court but to get what the fucker lost everything he had nothing before the bank evected him from his pad in the shot it up too


----------



## Juan909 (Aug 15, 2013)

Wait I got the same story about being a 2 time lowrider award winner, built the lethal weapon and he goes by MARIO LOMELIN! Hired him to work on my ride because he has all this experience and pictures of rides he's done and I got burned big time!!!!! I'm sure the pictures I was shown wasn't even his work! Did a shitty job on my ride and now that he has the money he says take him to court!!!!!! Says the same bullshit about he's o longer doing custom paint because there's more money in insurance repairs!!!!!! He's mentioned "another Mario" but after reading this I'm wondering if this is the same ass hole?


----------



## Juan909 (Aug 15, 2013)

big al 54 said:


> THIS GUY GOT ME FOR 10GS BACK IN 91 WHEN HIM AND HIS DAD HAD THE SHOP TOGETHER ON VALLEY BLVD MY 70 MONTE CARLO WENT IN THE SAME TIME PROJECT 64 FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WENT IN THE SHOP THIS FUCKER IS TO MUCH IT ALL ENDED UP GOT MY CAR BACK STRIPED I MEAN BODY NO DOORS FRONT CLIP TRUNK OR MY CHROME UNDER CARAGE HE LOST THE SHOP LOST HIS HOUSE DIDNT GET SHIT BACK THATS A TRUE FUCKING STORY


 This sounds like the same guy! Was his dad named Mario to?


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

There is 2 sets of mario and son teams on has the shop on foothill in rialto and the other mario is moving to a shop in fontana. The mario you talking about is on foothill


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

yes his dad was also mario ther shop m&m was on valley blvd


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Can someone post a pic of the front of the shop


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Has anyone talk to this guy lately..... he was on foothill next to the staterbrothers but now he is gone. My boy still had his car there and now the shop is empty. Word on the street is the the feds are looking for him. Let me know my boy is looking for his 65 chevelle ss.


----------



## you too (Aug 28, 2014)

lkojoe said:


> Has anyone talk to this guy lately..... he was on foothill next to the staterbrothers but now he is gone. My boy still had his car there and now the shop is empty. Word on the street is the the feds are looking for him. Let me know my boy is looking for his 65 chevelle ss.


How long did he have it???


----------



## you too (Aug 28, 2014)

you too said:


> How long did he have it???


Email me [email protected]


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> Has anyone talk to this guy lately..... he was on foothill next to the staterbrothers but now he is gone. My boy still had his car there and now the shop is empty. Word on the street is the the feds are looking for him. Let me know my boy is looking for his 65 chevelle ss.


He got evicted, not sure where he went or all the cars


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> Has anyone talk to this guy lately..... he was on foothill next to the staterbrothers but now he is gone. My boy still had his car there and now the shop is empty. Word on the street is the the feds are looking for him. Let me know my boy is looking for his 65 chevelle ss.


Was it like burgundy?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Was it this one in the reflection?


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Was it this one in the reflection?


Ha


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Nevermind that's def not a 65


----------



## you too (Aug 28, 2014)

I got my bomb back with no insides and missing crome now the paint is starting to Crack bad...


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

you too said:


> Email me [email protected][/QUOTE
> He had it for about 4years took a complete car apart and only painted the firewall.


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

We'll through some investigative work the homie found his home address, going to do a knock and greet.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> We'll through some investigative work the homie found his home address, going to do a knock and greet.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

A&W said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


All I know is that we Google earth it and we saw the big blue boat that he had in his shop in the house with the address we have. Even better yet once We make contact with him I will post the address on this website


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> All I know is that we Google earth it and we saw the big blue boat that he had in his shop in the house with the address we have. Even better yet once We make contact with him I will post the address on this website


Pics of you on the boat


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

A&W said:


> Pics of you on the boat


:roflmao: idiot!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :roflmao: idiot!


So no pics?


----------



## Ace123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I know where he lives because I live around the corner from him. It looks like he is painting at is house and in some ladies back yard


----------



## you too (Aug 28, 2014)

What's sad is his name still shows at an old shop he used to work at and dudes having been going to the shop looking for him...from what I hear what was said, is these dudes are some heavy hitters, fresh out, all bad


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup.... well my homie showed up and talked to him. Confirms that he is painting at his house and has cars in different storage.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

And he still left his car


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Picking it tomorrow, it's was in pieces


----------



## you too (Aug 28, 2014)

No shit wow lucky...is thr car gonna be complete???? wonder if he knows how many ppl are looking for him....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> Yup.... well my homie showed up and talked to him. Confirms that he is painting at his house and has cars in different storage.


so you mean to tell me yall had to go look for your shit via Google Earth, pinpoint the tug boat, sneak up on him sanding lethal weapon under the ladies avocado tree in a back yard, sneak back there to confront him? 
and I bet yall will still continue to leave cars thanks to his smooth talkin.:inout:


----------



## you too (Aug 28, 2014)

Smooth talking lol you must know him very well....lol


----------



## you too (Aug 28, 2014)

Word around the camp fire is he did a short sale on shit he had for cars....


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> so you mean to tell me yall had to go look for your shit via Google Earth, pinpoint the tug boat, sneak up on him sanding lethal weapon under the ladies avocado tree in a back yard, sneak back there to confront him?
> and I bet yall will still continue to leave cars thanks to his smooth talkin.:inout:


@Avocado tree LoL


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Skim said:


> so you mean to tell me yall had to go look for your shit via Google Earth, pinpoint the tug boat, sneak up on him sanding lethal weapon under the ladies avocado tree in a back yard, sneak back there to confront him?
> and I bet yall will still continue to leave cars thanks to his smooth talkin.:inout:


Yep all that..... except we took the car.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

I picked up my car and it came with an extra window 

Looks like a door window or some shit. I will post pics of it sometime soon


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Again M &M customs closes it's doors. I hope everybody picks up their ride .


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I guess I was lucky to have pick up my car. The blue Monte Carlo with T-Tops. It was in the shop for 6 years and he painted it three times. I am missing some chrome moldings.I did get my T-tops back. I guess I am one of the lucky ones.


----------

